

Which is the "most serious"/payable business, allowing users to login with FB? - gyzar

I can only think of Skype and Groupon. Would you mind helping me with a few more examples?&lt;p&gt;Muchas gracias.
======
opionion-matter
Spotify is one I can think of.

------
Irishsteve
Ticketmaster

~~~
gyzar
I can't find the FB login on Ticketmaster ... Where is it? Thx.

